# Look how bad another forum is



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Here I sugest for you to go to and read how nasty people get and are.
The same people write every day , fight each other ,Politics where they do not know what they are talking about .I would say that is one nasty forum that i ever seen.Not HERE  Its . cant believe what people write and the fights that goes there all the time. I was just reading , I am not a member there thank GOD .
It is ONE NASTY Forums where the MODS doesn't do anything to stop them.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

samertalat said:


> Here I sugest for you to go to and read how nasty people get and are.
> The same people write every day , fight each other ,Politics where they do not know what they are talking about .I would say that is one nasty forum that i ever seen.Not HERE  Its . cant believe what people write and the fights that goes there all the time. I was just reading , I am not a member there thank GOD .
> It is ONE NASTY Forums where the MODS doesn't do anything to stop them.


Ooh, there are plenty of them!

Hepa


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I know the forum..... used to be a regular subscriber!
There have been the same people on there for years that are so negative and nasty.....
And you're right.... totally unmodified!!


----------



## tmongy (Nov 4, 2010)

Well the link to the other forum is gone... but I am definitely glad I found this forum! Well moderated forums are hard to come by these days


----------



## classic 123 (Dec 27, 2009)

samertalat said:


> Here I sugest for you to go to and read how nasty people get and are.
> The same people write every day , fight each other ,Politics where they do not know what they are talking about .I would say that is one nasty forum that i ever seen.Not HERE  Its . cant believe what people write and the fights that goes there all the time. I was just reading , I am not a member there thank GOD .
> It is ONE NASTY Forums where the MODS doesn't do anything to stop them.


Hi.
Has this forum got the name of the largest of the Canary Islands in it?
If it has then I agree with what you are saying, and why I joined this one. 

Have been a member for a few months but this is my first post.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

classic 123 said:


> Hi.
> Has this forum got the name of the largest of the Canary Islands in it?
> If it has then I agree with what you are saying, and why I joined this one.
> 
> Have been a member for a few months but this is my first post.




Hi Classic and welcome to the forum.

Are you in Teneriffe ?
I love the Canaries 

Maiden


----------



## classic 123 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you,

Yes i am in Tenerife been here 5 years love it.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

classic 123 said:


> Hi.
> Has this forum got the name of the largest of the Canary Islands in it?
> If it has then I agree with what you are saying, and why I joined this one.
> 
> Have been a member for a few months but this is my first post.


I tried to PM you with the name but your PM is disabled. Sorry cant post it in public against there policy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A member must post 5 times before the private message facility comes into play


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

samertalat said:


> I tried to PM you with the name but your PM is disabled. Sorry cant post it in public against there policy.


hi - but could you pm me with it please - thanks


----------

